# Home Waiting For Unwanted Rats/Cages



## LadyFrenchies (Jan 11, 2009)

Well as it says i am willing to take in any unwanted or home-less rats or just cages, i will take in males and females, pregnant rats, blind rats, baby rats, limbless rats and anything else that puts people of them, i am very experienced with rats as i have kept them before and i currently have 10 as my girl just had some unexpected babys, cages are always wanted also and please dont hesitate to PM me about anything... would also like it if peope were close or willing to deliver as we have no means of transport...

Remember we are not looking for rats but are simply supplying a home for rats that need one... 

Thanks for reading x


----------

